# Remington Spartan



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you have a, or used a Remington Spartan Auto 12 ga shotgun? I am looking at a few shotguns and would like to find more details about this gun, I would appreciate for the help. thanks.. have a great week! :beer:


----------

